
Show HN: Space-search.io – A satellites search and visualisation tool - erwinh
https://space-search.io
======
White-Orchid-YC
That is impressive. I wonder how it would look like if you would show all
stuff flying up there! Would it be like earth has a messy bad hair day?

~~~
erwinh
Would be pretty curly indeed! Check out [https://space-
search.io/?search=ariane](https://space-search.io/?search=ariane) for an
impression

~~~
icipiracy
This is all the stuff launched by Ariane rockets, or is it related to a single
space program?

~~~
erwinh
Thanks for the question! These are all Ariane leftover rocket parts, related
to various launches. The leftover parts are mostly booster stages to transfer
a sats to GEO orbit.

------
icipiracy
Any chance I could find out about satellites flying above my home town through
this? Perhaps a quick help guide could help explain how it works.

It would be cool to see what kind of sensor data is available from my garden.

~~~
erwinh
Yeah should be possible to add a feature like this in the near future! Will
add it to the roadmap :)

